# really need some advice re funny tum



## poppy2011 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,
I have a problem I was hoping someone might be able to help me with. It’s a bit long sorry.
I have an 8 month old cp, for about 2-3 months we’ve been having problems with her food and loose poops. She was on royal canin which started giving her loose poo’s and she stopped eating it. We tried james wel which was awful on her tummy. The vet put her on a prescription dry food (Hills ID) this was fine for about 3 weeks and her poo firmed up lovely. She then went off this and just wouldn’t eat it, we thought ok she’s being a fussy girl and we said ok miss a meal but it turned into 2 days then she’d eat a tiny bit. The vet then said ok let’s try the wet ID food and we’ll give her medicine for excess tum acid in case it’s that plus antibiotics to clear up anything else! (poo samples already came back clear) she was fine for another 2-3 weeks then had a day and half of no food did a biley sick then wanted food again. She had done this before, been sick with just a mouthful of bile then ate. Last week she had awful watery diarrhoea which sorted itself in a couple of days and we thought it might be the fact she’d had a worm tablet that morning. Then this morning we woke up to a crate full of diarrhoea and had to bath her at 6.20am. but she is fine in herself and ate woofed up her breakfast. 
My vet does ring me each week to update on where we are with her but I feel like im getting no where.
I just don’t know what to do anymore, im actually crying as I type this. It’s stressing me out so much, im trying to juggle her and working (part time work, she is left 3-4 days for 3-4 hours and just sleeps, she is perfectly happy with this). She is my life and I don’t want to ever get rid of her but I don’t know how much longer I can do this. I knew it would be hard and expensive having a dog but I just feel so desperate now.
So sorry for rambling, just desperate


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are having a tough time, JWB gave my dog Betty a runny tum too and had to try a few kibbles before finding one that suited her ( origen was also too rich for her). I'm not surprised she went off the hills quickly as although it is kind for sensitive tummies and allergies etc...it consequently has very little taste. Have you considered raw feeding as something completely different. I now feed my two on Natural instinct which a complete raw food ( basically like mince meat with bone , veg , supplement salready included) - it comes in a tub so very easy just to scoop out the quantity required. Both mine never have any tummy troubles, eat the whole lot with the added bonus of small non smelly poo's.
You are right to keep in touch with your vet who sounds like they are doing a good job. Anyway , it may be worth considering - hope you get to the bottom of what the problem is. Keep us posted.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh I feel so sorry for you and can imagine how stressful it is especially when you don't seem to be moving on. Is the vet just suggesting that she has a sensitive stomach, I presume they ve ruled anything else out. If so I could only suggest that you have a look at other foods, I know mine had firm poos when on barking heads, they do a "tender loving
Ng care " variety, that's for sensitive stomaches. I saw a food supplement in Asda yesterday by Vets Kitchen made by the vet Joe Inglis called Vets Kitchen Healthy Digestion, you added a teaspoon to each meal, or once a day I can't remember, it had Prebiotics, aloe Vera and artichoke extract. Their puppy food has one to aid digestion. If you go on their site I'm sure you can send questions to Joe and he"ll give you his thougts.I wonder how she'd be with the raw foods, Natural Instincts etc, if you phone them they are very very helpful, they d offer you great advice, maybe an unprocessed food could benefit her.After speaking to them I'm sure they'd send you samples, vets don't always advocate this way of feeding but check out their site, please ring them, you've nothing to lose, she may tolerate this a lot better. All the best, let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Colin, I started my post went away and finished it later before you d posted .... Great minds


----------



## poppy2011 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, 
I’ve not even thought of raw food, I think the thought of it sounds a little eww but I am willing try anything. It would make sense as like you say no processing. I will defiantly look into thanks colin. Although at the moment the vet doesn’t want me changing her food until we can get her tum to settle for a long period of time! I did ask her if I could try burns dried adult but I had a very disapproving look! Oops. I might ring some company’s and see what they say, and look into the supplement thanks Karen, the vet isn’t really say anything other than maybe acid or maybe tummy ache. At one point I was giving her some cooked broccoli on her food, only a little bit and it firmed up lovely. My friends vet told her to do this, it really did work but my vet said to stop as we needed to firm it without! My little girl is certainly sending me grey.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Please look at Natural Instincts site and give them a ring thy are really approachable and I'm sure will be impartial I don't think they'd advocate it if they didn't feel it would benefit her. Maybe get your vet to have a look. I'm probably speaking out of line here and your vet does sound to have been very supportive but If nothing else has worked then I don't think youve anything to lose by giving it a try, like I said I'm sure they would end ou samples.
If you look at the top of the page for "search" you can look for posts on Natural Instincts or raw feeding. Google raw feeding or barf and just infrm yourself of the benefits, really hope you get it sorted. You could try all the processed food and still be in the same position


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi I have just switched Frizz onto Barking Heads tender loving care as he has alot of issues with funny tummies and also had a particularly nasty bout of gastroenteritis. He is 10 months old but i have been told its fine for him to have the adult food now. I tried to change his food gradually but he picked all of the old biscuits out of his bowl and just ate the new variety - not what I had intended. 

If his tummy does play up I put some probiotic yogurt on his food or give him some plain old chicken and rice and it generally sorts itself out. I am also very strict about not letting him have any of our food scraps and only use fish4dogs training treats.

I also keep a large supply of poo bags on me at all times for those sloppy poos they do in the most embarrassing places

We are still on our first bag of barking heads so we will have to see how we get on but so far so good. 

I remember when we first got Frizz it was weeks before his first "proper" poo and I was beginning to think it would never happen. Good luck with whatever food you try - I am sure you will get there in the end.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Do cockapoos have problems digesting their food then? Is it a common problem? Why is that?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Do cockapoos have problems digesting their food then? Is it a common problem? Why is that?


I think the poodle side can be quite prone to sensitive tummies, luckily my two both seem to be ok, they are on Royal Canin and must admit it does seem to keep their toilets normal think it just depends on what food suits your dog.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

charlie has had a rough month or so with his tummy, being sick, constipated or runny poo. He has been tested for the usual suspects but everything came back clear so the vet thinks he has a sensitive stomach. He also will go all day without eating 
He is on royal canin and the vet switched him to the sensitive version which has really helped although he still isn't eaten yet today. Although I am putting this down to being a bit stressed because I went back to work today and we have builders in at the moment, although my mum is with him all day as normal, he is missing his mum )


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thought I would tag on here - Dudley has been getting an upset tum recently -had sorted with chicken and rice then back to barking heads with probiotic yoghurt added for a few days, but a couple of weeks later and its dodgy tum again, I think it maybe to do with training treats, (he's just not interested if I give his usual food), I think it may have been the liver that set him off first time. I don't give him lots but have a few bags of different treats we won at a show and he's had a few of these, I'm wondering if its these that have upset him this time, and wondered what people use as treats if they know their dog has a sensitive tum?


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

oh dear, just when it was going so well for Mitzi we've now had two-three days of very upset stomach. I spoke a few weeks back to BH and the lady said to reduce the qty and give extra cooked frozen veggies. took a few days and she was fine. Good firm poos (can't believe im typing this!) however she's obviously had too much of something or eaten something she shouldn't have and we are back to square one. So shes just had bolied rice and we missed a meal just to try and let it settle. Luckily at the vet in the morning about getting Mitzi spayed - feeling really apprehensive as not sure.if we should do it now or wait and let her have one season. That and an upset tummy giving me sleepless nightts!


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wee Barra (now 19 weeks)had terribly runny poos though he was thriving and never went off his food.The vet wasn't particularly concerned about it.My feeling was that it was the treats and not the food.For the last 5 weeks I have only given him dentustix and puppy coachies as treats and his poo is soft and formed but never runny.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree that treats can often be the culprits for bad bellies...so many of them are stuffed with crap ( but tasty) ingredients...
Our training school uses Frolic ( which is actually a food rather than treats)
but they readily accept it is junk food for dogs...I use it in class but always know about it the next day!! It really does work a treat for the training though.
I would urge a lot of members whose dogs are suffering with upset stomachs and have tried various kibbles without success to try Natural Instinct( complete raw food)....have a look at the testimonials on their website ..many dogs
with colitis or pancreaitis have bee 'cured' by changing to a raw diet.


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Heidi is fine with almost any food but Amber did have an upset stomach on the first food we had with her. However after elimination we were advised Chappie and that cured the problem for Amber.

All our dogs are now on Chappie and are fine with it. The only downside with the food is their breath - it smells slightly!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Thx all. Don't know what I would do if I didn't have ilmc as a reference point. she's, touchwood, not gone off her food and seems really bright in herself.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

hi
i can say i had a dreadful problem with my pup and her tum and things have only just started ok again, i started my own thread, its under cockapoo health and its titled back to the vets. like you i was at the vets all the time (140) spent on results to only come back clear, we had to bath her every morning and had accidents in the house.her poo however contained lots of blood and sometimes would only do a poo that was only mucus!! its so frustrating and also maddening. i was at the end of my teather most days and considered rehoming her, anyways the only thing i could do was try different foods for a period of time to see if her tummy got better.she as tried fish for dogs, and barking heads, each were no good. she is now on hills science plan dry kibble and she is now back normal (she is 16weeks old now, this started at 9weeks) like u we had her on antibiotics and even tried probiotics with no joy. i think this will get better once u find a food that agrees with her. people posted lots of great advice on my thread that may work for you. give it a look, i know you will probably be willing to try anything x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a sih tzu on his hols with me at the moment and he always at the vets for upset tum, the owners do not really know what sets it off however, since he came here he has had nothing but barking heads (lamb flavour) and applaws wet food mixed in and has been absolutely fine, poos were top class  so I thought I would give him the stuffed bone that his owners sent along with him.......BAD MOVE!!! He has done a jelly and blood poo this morning so a dose of his pro kaolin and starve for today. Back on his normal food tomorrow, NO TREATS, at all what so ever.
I have told the owners I think if they just stuck with his meals and gave no treats they wouldn't have to go to the vet for his dodgy tum again. Definately the treats, god knows what is actually in those awful bones, like Colin says nothing but crap!
My own Cockapoo also had one of these bones but he is blessed with a cast iron stomach, luckily.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't think the food is Dudley's problem as he's been on it since the first week with no probs (B.Heads), I'm pretty sure it's treats or something he has picked up and eaten. I just need to find something to give him whilst training that will excite him but not upset his tum. I guess cooked chicken should be fine, its just making sure I always have some.


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Definitely cutting out all treats and see how that goes. Thx again everyone.


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

can i add i also feed raw? i read the book"give your dog a bone "by ian billinghurst, and it made such sense, he talks about all the problems dogs suffer from because of modern feeding, i have been feeding this way for three weeks, and both our dogs look wonderful, i give natural probiotic yogurt once a week on their food,as he advises that, definitely worth getting the book x


----------



## kellystephens99 (7 d ago)

poppy2011 said:


> Hi, I have a problem I was hoping someone might be able to help me with. It’s a bit long sorry. I have an 8 month old cp, for about 2-3 months we’ve been having problems with her food and loose poops. She was on royal canin which started giving her loose poo’s and she stopped eating it. We tried james wel which was awful on her tummy. The vet put her on a prescription dry food (Hills ID) this was fine for about 3 weeks and her poo firmed up lovely. She then went off this and just wouldn’t eat it, we thought ok she’s being a fussy girl and we said ok miss a meal but it turned into 2 days then she’d eat a tiny bit. The vet then said ok let’s try the wet ID food and we’ll give her medicine for excess tum acid in case it’s that plus antibiotics to clear up anything else! (poo samples already came back clear) she was fine for another 2-3 weeks then had a day and half of no food did a biley sick then wanted food again. She had done this before, been sick with just a mouthful of bile then ate. Last week she had awful watery diarrhoea which sorted itself in a couple of days and we thought it might be the fact she’d had a worm tablet that morning. Then this morning we woke up to a crate full of diarrhoea and had to bath her at 6.20am. but she is fine in herself and ate woofed up her breakfast. My vet does ring me each week to update on where we are with her but I feel like im getting no where. I just don’t know what to do anymore, im actually crying as I type this. It’s stressing me out so much, im trying to juggle her and working (part time work, she is left 3-4 days for 3-4 hours and just sleeps, she is perfectly happy with this). She is my life and I don’t want to ever get rid of her but I don’t know how much longer I can do this. I knew it would be hard and expensive having a dog but I just feel so desperate now. So sorry for rambling, ￼


l Hi just reading your post and it dounds like my dog.


----------



## kellystephens99 (7 d ago)

poppy2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem I was hoping someone might be able to help me with. It’s a bit long sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## kellystephens99 (7 d ago)

poppy2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...












,































Hi this sounds like my puppie. Ever since we had her



poppy2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem I was hoping someone might be able to help me with. It’s a bit long sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The post you are replying to is from 2012 so would probably be best to just post what your actual problem is and see if anyone can suggest things to help.


----------



## kellystephens99 (7 d ago)

poppy2011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi this sounds like my dog lola. She is 6 month now and frombthe time we got her she had runny poos. Spent a small fortune at the vets with test and special foods. She was always abstained in herself and gaining weight so we couldn't understand it. I was doing research and came across a post about over feeding your dog can cause runny poos so I checked the feeding amount and found d out I was over feeding!!! 😅 I have never had a puppie before and she always seemed hungry lol. So I've cut her food down and added her daily treats into the amount and she's much better. But check the treat because some does effect my dogs tummy. Hope this helps.


----------



## kellystephens99 (7 d ago)

2ndhandgal said:


> The post you are replying to is from 2012 so would probably be best to just post what your actual problem is and see if anyone can suggest things to help.


Sorry I'm new .


----------

